# HSS1332ATD Scraper bar



## stevedore (Nov 22, 2018)

I bought my HSS1332ATD at the beginning of last winter, and used it for a few snowfalls. Stupidly on my part, apparently, I trusted the dealer when he said it was "all set up, adjusted, & ready to go". I realized after the last use that the rear-mounted skid shoes either hadn't been adjusted properly, or weren't tightened enough, and the scraper bar probably wasn't adjusted properly. For whatever reason, the scraper bar, and a small area of the auger housing have been ground off from scraping on the driveway. 

I recently bought & installed the side-mounted skid shoes, which just make more sense to me. After getting everything adjusted properly (I hope...), the lower edge of the scraper bar seems a bit close to the bottom edge of the auger housing, so I'm wondering just how much of the scraper has been ground off. Its edge is now a bevel, & looks like a sharpened mower blade, plane iron, chisel edge, etc. Is this right, or should it have a square edge? I've looked through the manuals to try & find dimensions (i.e., width & thickness) of the bar to see how much of mine is gone. In the absence of such information, I'll probably get a new scraper just to be on the safe side & avoid any further damage to the bucket.

Putting all of the above aside, this is a really great blower. It replaced an approximately 7-8 year old Ariens which I passed on to one of my sons. The Honda is much easier for me to maneuver, which becomes more important as I get older. It does a better job at the end of the driveway also, likely due to more HP & the track drive. I did the carb jet upgrade that I read about on this site, & it made a noticeable difference in the apparent power going through deep snow. 

Any thoughts about my scraper bar concerns would be appreciated!


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

For cement or paved drive, if you set your skids so the auger is 1/2” off the ground then lower the scraper bar so it’s like 1/4” or thickness of a paint stir stick off the ground is a good start. If you can’t lower the scraper bar that much replace it, if it lowers enough it’s fine even after it has drug and worn. 

If on gravel you might want the auger 3/4” and scraper bar 1/2” off the ground, this should all be done on a nice flat surface.


----------



## stevedore (Nov 22, 2018)

71Dragtruck said:


> For cement or paved drive, if you set your skids so the auger is 1/2” off the ground then lower the scraper bar so it’s like 1/4” or thickness of a paint stir stick off the ground is a good start. If you can’t lower the scraper bar that much replace it, if it lowers enough it’s fine even after it has drug and worn.
> 
> If on gravel you might want the auger 3/4” and scraper bar 1/2” off the ground, this should all be done on a nice flat surface.


 That makes sense, thanks. Our driveway/parking area is paved, so I'll try 1/4".


----------

